# Bought a new toy a 20G



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

Picked up today my 1991 20g with 418 hrs,I love this thing,the steering is nite and day difference between it and my 8163,and 8122g.and it way more comfortable too.hear are some pics.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The steering on your other tractors could be just like the 20G. All it takes is money and time. I redid the steering on my son's 8123 and now it is better than my 16G because I added thrust bearings to the front spindles.

Congrats on the 20G. It looks quite clean. Even the seat is good! The clutch cups are still shiny! WOW


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

My wife thinks I lost my mind because a was compounding it and waxing it today.I bought some POR15 paint for the deck and some Ford red paint for the deck to make it last another 20+ years.I also changed the oil and spark plugs too


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you change the oil filter?


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep,and put Lucas oil treatment in it


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Lucas may or may not be a good idea.

What about Additives?

Not a scientific test but it does provide food for thought. 

I do not know why Bob's Lucas pages are only available at archive.org.


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

I been running Lucas oil treatment in my Drag car now for 20 years and I love this stuff,I never have had a bearing failure and alot of people that I build engines for there dirt cars talk highly of it


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

Also forgot to add that I got a snow blade and chains and with manuals


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

Well hears the 20g all polished up and new decals on her.I also repainted the deck and put new belts and bades on.


----------



## Molerj (May 5, 2010)

Nice job. Few questions: 
What size deck do you have? I have never seen the wheels like it has, usually I just see the two rear wheels that are hooked to the height adjustment bar. 
Ford red paint looks like it matched up well. I have a 50" deck in the garage now that I had to do a little welding on & would like to repaint it. Where did you buy the paint ie; tractor supply, auto parts store, etc?
What can you tell me about that station wagon in the background?


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I also would like to know more about your paint...


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

It is a 60'' deck,i have only seen the 60'' and 72'' decks having 4 wheels because of the weight.As for the paint I found ford tractor red is a little darker red but it is a close match and i get it a Tractor Supply and i think it is around $14.00 a quart and I use the gloss hardener.I used it on my 8163T,8122G,and my 5665 when I redone them


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

As far for the wagon it is a 1967 plymouth belvedere all original even the paint,I bought it from the original owner last year,its been garaged its whole life and the last time it was on the road 1988 with only 77,600 miles on her.The only thing I had to do was rebuild the engine and polish her up,and rebuilt the front suspension since i had the engine out.Hear are some pics.of it


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

OOHHHH Daddy yeah I'm drooling.


----------

